# Dog peed ALL over the bed - please help!



## georgie (Sep 26, 2013)

I just woke up at 2:45am to him lifting his leg right by my face. when I turned the lights on and looked at the bed he had peed about 10 times ALL over the bed. Two were huge puddles. 

He has never done anything like this before! He hasn't even peed in the house in over a month and he's never peed in the bed not even when he was a teeny puppy (now he's 7 months). 

Yesterday we did everything we normally do. I took him out at 8pm and 11pm and he peed of course. I took him for a long walk in the afternoon. He ate normally etc. he showed no signs of illness. I understand that this could seem like a UTI or something but I don't see how it could be because it is so sudden. Also the fact that he peed so many times...it seems like marking or something which he does a lot outside but has never done inside the house. 

I took him out right away and he didn't pee and then I put him in his crate and he will sleep there for the rest of the night. I am incredibly confused!! Please please give me your words of advice and consolation because I really need them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Must be an illness. I hope others will chime in. A trip to the vet is in order I believe but I'm no expert. Hope others will chime in soon. 

The only time Charlie pooped in our bed is because he had stomach flu. Even he himself didn't know he was pooping, he was fast asleep. We were only awaken by the smell which was right by my nose and all over my husband shoulder and chest. He was sandwiched between us. lol. That was the one time and only incident. "knock on wood".


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i agree with joelly. take your dog to the vet before making any other assumptions.


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

Agreed with the above. Vet visit is in order to rule other causes out. 

Always rule out the medical possibilities before turning to behavioral. My boy is incontinent, his previous owners gave him up because they thought he wasn't house trained. He pees in his sleep and he's not even aware of it! And the only time he's in a deep enough sleep is when he's in bed with me. So it only happened in the bed, and now he wears a belly band so that solved that issue. Doesn't sound like what's going on with your pup, but just as an example, don't immediately assume it's behavioral.

Hope everything gets figured out soon!!


----------



## georgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone! I don't know what I would do without the poodle forum. 

He has been acting very healthy this morning - ate all his breakfast, ran all around the apartment when we played fetch (he's still playing with his toys now), and went to the bathroom normally outside. I also remember that George was in my dream last night before I woke up (and I don't usually dream about my poodle lol), so I wonder if perhaps he was trying to wake me up but I was just fast asleep. Anyway, I will definitely take him to the vet. I took him to the vet on the 9th for a check up and he was perfectly healthy then, so that's why I was hesitant to go again...but better safe than sorry. 

Thanks for the encouragement! :love2:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems like the poor guy was trying to tell you something was wrong. UTI, perhaps?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Has he been licking his private part more than usual recently? How about water consumption? Try not to be too upset (although I understand it's reasonable for you to be upset ... I know I would be if my dog pees all over my bed). 

There must be something going on, either with him or with the household. Any changes? Any new visitor(s) in the house? Also, 7 months can be a tricky age for a dog. I remember being a troubled teenager myself 

I think going to the vet would be the first step. Good luck.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

As he peed multiple times, definitely a visit to the vet. Big puddles would seem to indicate need rather than marking. Has anything changed in his diet to make him thirstier? A few dry treats are enough to have mine drinking - and then peeing - more than usual. I would also take care to wash all the bedding very thoroughly with biological powder, or another enzyme powder (if, like me, you are allergic to enzyme powders, reckon on washing it all a couple more times in a gentler powder!).

Mine did pee on the bed once or twice when they were very young, and I didn't wake up in time. Once they were old enough to get down easily, any accidents were on the floor. And there was certainly some regression in house training around the time puberty set in - all that brain rewiring seems to affect most things. If there is no infection, and no sign of a physical cause, I'd go back to puppy-like housetraining, fast tracking through the stages of watching like a hawk, very frequent and regular trips outside, rewarding for doing it in the right place, and an extra trip out in the night. With luck it was a one off, and won't be a problem again.


----------

